# You think I might have a weaning issue?



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

LOL. :laugh:
I'd say so!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

BAD BABIES!!! Hehehe! :ROFL:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

I don't see an issue....baby looks pretty comfortable to me!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh my goodness! Stacey, that is sooooooo cute!.......as my mom always said "where there's a will, there's a way!"


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

who ME :whatgoat:


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

:laugh: Oh my goodness, that's some determination!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

The issue I see is that she will one day get too big to get her head back out and she will get stuck. 

Jan


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats my 8 week old buck kid Cowboy -- he is leaving soon (I hope) so that will relieve the issue  But it could be a couple weeks yet.

Someone is coming out to see him on Friday and says they want to give a deposit. But the dotn have any other goats so Iwill need to hold him till they find more.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a STINKER  He seems pretty pleased with himself too


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

ROFL.  :slapfloor:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Determination! Oh that boy! is that mama Sweet Pea standing so nice for him to drink?


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Lol that's awesome! My whole fam laughed. Pretty smart goats you have there


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

That is so funny. I had a similar issue one day when I had separated the kids so my DIL could do an evening milking. LOL


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:laugh: Great Pic... Not many males are smart AND good looking! :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

freedomstarfarm said:


> Determination! Oh that boy! is that mama Sweet Pea standing so nice for him to drink?


yup thats my Sweet Pea. I cant be to mad she is just being a good mommy. And he isnt technically 8 weeks till tomorrow and Ive had him separate since he was nearly 7 weeks old. So to her its to soon. But he is HUGE and wasnt eating grain or hay so I had to do something. Now he just steals it as he wants it and I get much more.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL!!!! We had that happen with one of our kids early this summer! We have the cattle field fencing and when we weaned we put the doelings in our backyard, and one of them stuck her head through the fence to nurse on her mom! Silly goats!


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

I know this is way old but I was searching for past posts about weaning bucklings. This picture is awesome! You should submit to AGS calander or something. LOL


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh I just love that picture. The little dickin can sure find a way to get what they want. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL love seeing that picture again! The things those babies do! We'll start weaning in a few weeks, and the pen I'll have to put them in has the field fencing. ACK! I know! I can't put them in the one next to the house or they'll keep my husband awake <he sleeps during the day>.


----------



## MaeMae (Dec 9, 2012)

:ROFL: nope the little one has no problem still nursen


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ha ha ha! Sneaky little fellow!


----------

